# Longlife group gasket



## mokapoka (Jun 20, 2011)

Are you supposed to change the group gasket regularly? Or is it OK to only change if there is a leakage or problem? I have a Silvia V3 and had it already many years and never changed the gasket. I don't have any problems just wondering if I should change it more often.

On ebay I can see two kinds of Silvia gaskets. Regular ones and Long Life. Would the Long Life gaskets be a better choice?

I also wonder about the 3 way Solenoid valve, should it be disassembled and cleaned regulary? I do the back flushes every week, but wonder if I dare touching the inner parts and clean them?


----------



## PeterF (Aug 25, 2014)

I would'nt buy gaskets on ebay. Get the genuine article from a Silvia dealer.


----------



## mokapoka (Jun 20, 2011)

PeterF said:


> I would'nt buy gaskets on ebay. Get the genuine article from a Silvia dealer.


Can you recommend any genuine dealers, thanks?


----------



## oursus (Jun 5, 2015)

mokapoka said:


> Are you supposed to change the group gasket regularly? Or is it OK to only change if there is a leakage or problem? I have a Silvia V3 and had it already many years and never changed the gasket. I don't have any problems just wondering if I should change it more often.
> 
> On ebay I can see two kinds of Silvia gaskets. Regular ones and Long Life. Would the Long Life gaskets be a better choice?
> 
> I also wonder about the 3 way Solenoid valve, should it be disassembled and cleaned regulary? I do the back flushes every week, but wonder if I dare touching the inner parts and clean them?


The gaskets will perish over time, faster with use, only way to tell is to inspect them, personally for a domestic machine, I don't see the point in sacrificing the seal for longevity, so I would buy the softer of the 2 genuine compounds.

Stripping the solenoid valve is no biggie, if your machine is getting scaled, it is one of the places it might show...guess I would be tempted to take a look if I was doing a major service.


----------



## PeterF (Aug 25, 2014)

mokapoka said:


> Can you recommend any genuine dealers, thanks?


yep available from: https://www.bellabarista.co.uk/rancilio-silvia-group-head-gasket.html?gclid=Cj0KEQiAyIayBRDo4vjdqJrgxZ0BEiQAhOYCYKVgIrIjDUAwrPzN0-G1ZROzy1tzOByCwz79D9JaPv4aAnZw8P8HAQ


----------



## mokapoka (Jun 20, 2011)

Both bellabarista and coffee hit are out of stock for rancilio gasket. Any other place that sell these gaskets? Looking at ebay some gaskets have the rancilio logo printed on the gasket and some not. Looking at Coffeehit and Bellabarista i can't see that logo, so wonder if it's important? Now these are cheap things but would like to have the right fit. Any other places to buy spare parts from(inside europe) much appreciated?


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

https://www.bellabarista.co.uk/cafelat-silicone-e61-group-head-gasket-rancilio.html

The cafelat green gasket is a more pliable silicon based one and definately fits the v3 as the above is what i have fitted to mine 

Hope of help

John


----------



## mokapoka (Jun 20, 2011)

johnealey said:


> https://www.bellabarista.co.uk/cafelat-silicone-e61-group-head-gasket-rancilio.html
> 
> The cafelat green gasket is a more pliable silicon based one and definately fits the v3 as the above is what i have fitted to mine
> 
> ...


Thanks John, good to know. I thought they were made only for e61 group Rancilio Machines. Gasket is 2.99 and shipping is 14.80


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

mokapoka said:


> Thanks John, good to know. I thought they were made only for e61 group Rancilio Machines. Gasket is 2.99 and shipping is 14.80


Where do you live? Shipping is £1.80 for me.


----------



## mokapoka (Jun 20, 2011)

Dylan said:


> Where do you live? Shipping is £1.80 for me.


Spain. Both Bellabarista and Coffeehit have loads of stuff I could buy but they really overcharge on shipping.


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Am sure if you can't gert a sensible shipping cost from BB you would be able to find a european seller of the same item.

John


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

mokapoka said:


> Spain. Both Bellabarista and Coffeehit have loads of stuff I could buy but they really overcharge on shipping.


If you cant find anywhere that will ship for a good price I could order one for you and send it on via Royal Mail, would be another £2.50 on top for untracked, unsigned international mail.


----------



## mokapoka (Jun 20, 2011)

Dylan said:


> If you cant find anywhere that will ship for a good price I could order one for you and send it on via Royal Mail, would be another £2.50 on top for untracked, unsigned international mail.


Dylan, that's very nice of you, thank you. If I could take you up on this offer at a later date that would be really nice. I have a lot of stuff to buy and need to organize and see what to buy from where. I think I would prefer the black gasket and maybe wait for that to come back in stock.

I you let me contact you when I see they are back in stock I'll be grateful. And mean time if you need anything from Spain I'll return the favour.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

mokapoka said:


> Dylan, that's very nice of you, thank you. If I could take you up on this offer at a later date that would be really nice. I have a lot of stuff to buy and need to organize and see what to buy from where. I think I would prefer the black gasket and maybe wait for that to come back in stock.
> 
> I you let me contact you when I see they are back in stock I'll be grateful. And mean time if you need anything from Spain I'll return the favour.


No problem, and yea just drop me a pm


----------



## dancing james (Nov 29, 2015)

hey

i just bought 3 of the green cafelat gaskets for my silvia but have now decided to upgrade machine entirely so 2 are surplus. I could probably spare one as my plan is to strip down and refurb silvia and keep her as back up

if you want one drop me a message


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

@mokapoka


----------



## mokapoka (Jun 20, 2011)

dancing james said:


> hey
> 
> i just bought 3 of the green cafelat gaskets for my silvia but have now decided to upgrade machine entirely so 2 are surplus. I could probably spare one as my plan is to strip down and refurb silvia and keep her as back up
> 
> if you want one drop me a message


Thank you I appreciate it, but I managed to finally get a hold of some gaskets here locally. Would be interested to know how you refurb the Silvia.


----------

